# Hunting Rigs



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

That time of year ,may as well show them off..always love seeing them .


----------



## double0lx (Dec 2, 2007)

1966 Bear Grizzly
GT trads 400 spine
Magnus Stinger BH











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

First year in over 20 not hunting with a longbow. Needs a little camo and quiver.

Bowmania


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Breathn said:


> That time of year ,may as well show them off..always love seeing them .


You can post a pic of your old (my new) max 4's for me lol.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Pic*

Nice bows guys ..love bears and borders ..
I'm using a JC Archery Optimus 17 inch riser coated in last leaf all season,with hex 6hbb2 limbs scaling about 55 pds at my draw ..also have a 19 inch Optimus being coated that I'll use some also .


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Pic*



Yooper-travler said:


> You can post a pic of your old (my new) max 4's for me lol.


They are slick


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Bowmania said:


> First year in over 20 not hunting with a longbow. Needs a little camo and quiver.
> 
> Bowmania


Nice bow, but I think it could use a couple more string silencers too...:wink:


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

1st season with a longbow, been shooting/tuning a new Hill Tembo and anxious to see how we do on critters.....HOWEVER there is always a Titan of some kind ready to pounce if called upon!!!! 

I wonder if I can get my Titan's Jaeger grip on that Hill  :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Exact same setup I used last year. Just a different finish. 45# Omega Imperial.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Same CH RISER but with Borders latest and greatest Hex 7.5 new core limbs 50#s


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Breathn, I sure would like some closer pics and info on your riser. Looks very nice. I remember you saying you were going to design a few.


----------



## manymanysheaths (Aug 17, 2017)

Breathn said:


> Nice bows guys ..love bears and borders ..
> I'm using a JC Archery Optimus 17 inch riser coated in last leaf all season,with hex 6hbb2 limbs scaling about 55 pds at my draw ..also have a 19 inch Optimus being coated that I'll use some also .


I'm always on the lookout for 17" metal ilf's. Where can I get more information on this one? Better pictures ( ideally not camo, to better see the product)?

Reminds me of the Morrison Phoenix! Any relation?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Pic*



manymanysheaths said:


> I'm always on the lookout for 17" metal ilf's. Where can I get more information on this one? Better pictures ( ideally not camo, to better see the product)?
> 
> Reminds me of the Morrison Phoenix! Any relation?


I'm a camo guy so all I have is camo pics right now of 17 inch ..I'm transparent as can be ,these are made in China .I worked with the company on these and they turned out great .I currently have the 17 and 19 inch version..going to try and do a 15 inch version too soon .I've been shooting a 17 for couple months now and it'll hang with the best of them .I've had them all.im a CNC machinist / engineer by trade and am super happy with the quality of these..I haven't posted a lot on them as I wanted to have time with both 17 and 19 before doing so and have now and am very pleased.
I do have a pic of a raw 19 inch I'll attach

I've sent a few out have gotten good feedback ..anyone ever interested in one shoot me a pm


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Going to use my 45# Omega Original


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Well have no idea why the pic didn't post,will try again later


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If my arthritic bow shoulder will let me, I'll be using my daily shooter. 

64" Blacktail Elite, 50# at my draw length with a Kanati bow quiver.










I may choose to go with my Silvertip since it's a little lighter, 45# at my draw length. Shown with a Cedar Ridge Powderhorn side quiver.


----------



## manymanysheaths (Aug 17, 2017)

Breathn- great pictures thank you. Definitly one to consider.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Homey88 said:


> Going to use my 45# Omega Original


Imperial imo is a solid work horse ..can't beat it


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Easykeeper said:


> If my arthritic bow shoulder will let me, I'll be using my daily shooter.
> 
> 64" Blacktail Elite, 50# at my draw length with a Kanati bow quiver.
> 
> ...


Shot first silver tip few weeks ago..they are work of art


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

It's going to be my lobo with RC wood limbs 
Or my lobo with RC extreme limbs


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Breathn said:


> They are slick


Now, imagine them on a 21" satori with a set of your strings. Thanks again brother.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> It's going to be my lobo with RC wood limbs
> Or my lobo with RC extreme limbs
> View attachment 6230873


If you get a chance can you post some pics of the limb pockets on you bow? The LLA system on it looks different from pictures and appear to be more "robust" than other risers. You keep going back to that Lobo so it must be a good riser.


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a Border Tempest due next week. Might start the season with the CH and end with the Tempest. Or vice-versa


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Officially cut the cord and got rid of all of my compound rigs. All Traditional from here on out. 

Bear Kodiak Hunter


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Jan 23, 2009)

21" satori
Med hex 6 limbs
Ics hunter classic 400's w/ Magnus 2 blades


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

The Brooks Hunter on top gets the honors this season. (I have another Brooks Hunter for back-up, a Bob Lee Ultimate for back-up back-up…and I’ll end the list there.)

The Bear T/D is my run and gun rig that will spend most of the season in my truck…for incidental scouting/hunting opportunities (…don’t want to be wishing I had a bow with me). Rick.


----------



## bobschuitema (Dec 9, 2011)

Dryad Orion with LB limbs 62in AMO [email protected] Black Eagle vintage with 175 grain silver flame broadheads.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Here is my Samick Journey. It's nothing fancy but it is a killer. I'm still waiting on my Stalker Stickbow to be made and sent to me :darkbeer:

Good luck to everyone this year!

View attachment 6232671


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

17" titan riser with black max glass 45# limbs (main weapon)
Backup is a Nirk woodsman 47# @ 28"








Using 150 grain Magnus stingers for the killing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

rickstix said:


> The Brooks Hunter on top gets the honors this season. (I have another Brooks Hunter for back-up, a Bob Lee Ultimate for back-up back-up…and I’ll end the list there.)
> 
> The Bear T/D is my run and gun rig that will spend most of the season in my truck…for incidental scouting/hunting opportunities (…don’t want to be wishing I had a bow with me). Rick.
> 
> View attachment 6232543


Now that's a great background for bow photos!

I've always thought those Brooks bows had nice lines, unique at the ends of the riser. Good looking bow!


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

Here's mine.
Martin Savanna [email protected] about [email protected]"
2020 legacy arrow w/ 3" 2216 aluminum footers. 
Grizzly single bevels 175 grn.


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

MBG Hunter said:


> Here's mine.
> Martin Savanna [email protected] about [email protected]"
> 2020 legacy arrow w/ 3" 2216 aluminum footers.
> Grizzly single bevels 175 grn.


I hate to make two post but the other photos would not load in the first.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

rickstix said:


> The Brooks Hunter on top gets the honors this season. (I have another Brooks Hunter for back-up, a Bob Lee Ultimate for back-up back-up…and I’ll end the list there.)
> 
> The Bear T/D is my run and gun rig that will spend most of the season in my truck…for incidental scouting/hunting opportunities (…don’t want to be wishing I had a bow with me). Rick.
> 
> View attachment 6232543


Good looking rig buddy


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Here is my Samick Journey. It's nothing fancy but it is a killer. I'm still waiting on my Stalker Stickbow to be made and sent to me :darkbeer:
> 
> Good luck to everyone this year!
> 
> View attachment 6232671


 Nice bird 

South makes a great bow


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

Nice rigs fellas..finished up my hunting arrows yesterday..
Black eagle Spartan ,300 spine ,with the standard stainless inserts and another 30 gr added to those ..with 150 gr kudu head..fly like lasers out of my hex 6 at 55 pds at my draw ..


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

Love the thread seeing them all ready to roll! 










Toelke Pika 54" 45 @ 26" 500's full length 50 gr inserts and 150 gr woodsmen.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

carmanusa said:


> Love the thread seeing them all ready to roll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking bow.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

So far I am using my trusted Cari-Bow Slynx 60". That's the bow I used all Summer for our summer Roe buck season. 
It is marked 47# @ 29", but I draw past 30" and measured it at 50/51# at my draw length.
Arrows are Easton Aftermath 400, with either Simmons Interceptor or Stinger Buzzcut 4-blades and brass insert.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

But a couple weeks ago, I received a new bow from Black Widow. It is a PCH X, in black & white ebony. 
60", 48#@30". I will have a matching custom Sidewinder quiver made by Thunderhorn.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Limbs are Black & White ebony, riser is a mix of Black & White ebony and Makassar ebony.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is my Omega Original 45# @28 using xx75 2016 with 125 grain Magnus stingers. Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

I guess I'm still unable to post pictures! Oh well!


----------



## bobschuitema (Dec 9, 2011)

snow panther said:


> Limbs are Black & White ebony, riser is a mix of Black & White ebony and Makassar ebony.


I'm not typically a fan of widows aesthetically speaking but that is gorgeous.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

snow panther said:


> But a couple weeks ago, I received a new bow from Black Widow. It is a PCH X, in black & white ebony.
> 60", 48#@30". I will have a matching custom Sidewinder quiver made by Thunderhorn.


I sold my black widow ebony. Now I miss it! Beautiful bow!


----------



## catman-do (Aug 17, 2014)

My beater Black Bear ILF. Shoots great at 22 yards


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Homey88 said:


> Going to use my 45# Omega Original





Homey88 said:


> Well have no idea why the pic didn't post,will try again later


Homey's Omega.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

snow panther said:


> But a couple weeks ago, I received a new bow from Black Widow. It is a PCH X, in black & white ebony.
> 60", 48#@30". I will have a matching custom Sidewinder quiver made by Thunderhorn.


Another looker imo.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

My widows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for posting the Omega Easy!


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Jan 23, 2009)

I like those omegas I can't wait till kegan gets his 3 pc ready


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

Most likely will be bring my 45# titan with all the pink arrows and accessories lol

Broad head wise both grizzly and Simmons seem to fly ok but the grizzlies fly marginally truer for me with my current setup.

















I recently acquired a whippenstick Phoenix 50# that I shoot tighter groups with and packs quite a lot more punch in it, but I haven't tuned my arrows to it yet and it has a much longer gap with my existing arrow set (the arrows are heavy enough at 11 GPP but short) plus I'm worried about scratching it up in the woods 










Also I figured after long hikes in the backcountry a 45# should feel more comfortable than the 50# but who knows I may just set the 50#er up when I'm bored.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

Sticking with my 45# Howatt Mamba, gets the job done.


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Titan III with trusty Blackmax limbs









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bhitman (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking good Kenny how's the wool puffs working? Good luck


----------



## manymanysheaths (Aug 17, 2017)

Pretty hard on the soul seeing all these great hunting rigs! I fear the babies are going to keep me in this season. They sure take up personal time!


----------



## vtmtnman (Aug 3, 2008)

New PMA II I ordered last year will be with me next month.My first new trad bow.Had many used ones.Beman bowhunters and Bear razorheads to top it off.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Hoyt Dorado. [email protected] launching 200 Grain Snuffer tipped Beman 400s.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

Gillo superhunter and some ole tradtech limbs


----------



## NYStickbow (Sep 14, 2017)

Those are beautiful


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

My bear Kodiak! Still haven't found a better shooting bow, and I've been through many! Top bow is my Treadway Longbow. Both will see some action in Ohio this winter


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

I will hunt with several this year but my goal is to take one of the ground with this.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice rigs guys


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)




----------

